# Giant carbon wheels review



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

In case anybody is interested, I just put a set of Giant Carbon wheels on my Defy. The review is in the Wheels and Tires forum.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/giant-carbon-wheels-review-349965.html#post4919004


----------

